# fuse box and led lights?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Red is easiest on the eyes and won’t kill your night vision. Had green and blue and they are a bit harsh for functionality over bling factor.
Blue Seas makes great stuff.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Red has always been the "go to" for night lighting on the water, just looking to see what others have tried.

Also thinking to put a small white flood light w/spring loaded clamp, maybe attachable to the uhf antenna or bimini top.
Would make rod rigging at 0 dark 30 easier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mro said:


> Red has always been the "go to" for night lighting on the water, just looking to see what others have tried.
> 
> Also thinking to put a small white flood light w/spring loaded clamp, maybe attachable to the uhf antenna or bimini top.
> Would make rod rigging at 0 dark 30 easier.


Some of these LEDs are so small, bright and weatherproof that I wouldn’t hesitate mounting one permanently for rigging like that. I don’t recommend Oznium aluminum light bars for under gunnel, I’ve gone through two sets on both boats in 6 years. I’d do the puck style or other more waterproof options Oznium sells.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Oznium 11mm w/lens looks like a winner. I think I'll order a few to test them. (I'll look at a few more brands first, but I like the way they look)
Right now I'm starting to lean back to keeping the side console but not going to make up my mind until the deck and forward compartments are done. Will make a difference as to wiring and how many lights would be needed to light the floor etc.
If I go the center console route then I'll have about 36 feet for the lights, a little less with the side console.

They look like they maybe bright enough to use under the hatches too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mro said:


> Oznium 11mm w/lens looks like a winner. I think I'll order a few to test them. (I'll look at a few more brands first, but I like the way they look)
> Right now I'm starting to lean back to keeping the side console but not going to make up my mind until the deck and forward compartments are done. Will make a difference as to wiring and how many lights would be needed to light the floor etc.
> If I go the center console route then I'll have about 36 feet for the lights, a little less with the side console.
> 
> They look like they maybe bright enough to use under the hatches too.


Go read @firecat1981 build for his cockpit lighting.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Blue is horrible for your night vision.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Do red and blue red for night fishing and red and blue for dockside. Looks great


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CaptDanS said:


> Do red and blue red for night fishing and red and blue for dockside. Looks great


You mean purple?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Smack thats what red and purple make,lol Looks cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CaptDanS said:


> Smack thats what red and purple make,lol Looks cool.


Red and blue make purple. Your post was cornfusing...LOLz


----------

